# MULLET NET QUESTION



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

I am looking to buy a cheap starter cast net for Mullet fishing , and wondered if anyone had any tips on where would be my best bet to get one. I know Wal-mart, and Academy Sports both have some cheap ones. I have never owned or used one before, and am looking for something to get started with.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't get a cheap one they are made different than good ones and the cheap ones wont open like a good net. Do a search on the forum there was a guy that made them and had somewhat of a good reputation.


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

+1 with what sealark said. A good net is much easier to learn to throw.


----------



## Dew2fish (Oct 23, 2007)

Talk to Jimmy at Johnson nets. He is a forum member and has some used nets you might can try and learn on. He can also help you out and show you some tricks on throwing them also. give him a call @ 432-5262 or email him. [email protected]


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

++1 a well made net 

Pie construction - made from triangular panels of webbing (rather than the lower cost"wedding cake" constructed nets - though nowadays this type of construction is most found in cheap bait nets) 

Look for compact knots where the panels are stetched together and where the lead line is tied on - No burrs to hang up or catch

Suggest a bag net - rather than a braille net for your first - you will spend less time untangling and more time throwing

Not too heavy - less than 1 lb per foot radius 

The depending on your height and builda 8 or 9 footer is a good starter - bigger net for a taller fisherman -

As you get better you can move up to 10 or 12 foot mullet guns

And Practice, practice practice


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

What are u lookin to do, u gonna wade or throw off the dock? i got a guy of 10 1/2 mile who charges 13$ afoot ties every knot himself with inch and quarters mesh so u dont gotta mess with the pinfish allday, but like they said i wouldnt get a cheap one cause they suck but just be safe with it and dont throw it where u shouldnt


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

It is hard/impossible to net mullet in any water over a couple feet deep with a bait net. Does not sink fast enuf.



I know you are trying to save $$ but you will be $$$ ahead to go ahead and buy a quality mullet net.



imho


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info. It was very helpful.


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

i agree, but i quit buying expensive nets cause it seems like they rip easier. i personally dont think they are any harder to open, but i've been throwing for almost 10 years.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Captain Badfish (3/2/2010)*i agree, but i quit buying expensive nets cause it seems like they rip easier. i personally dont think they are any harder to open, but i've been throwing for almost 10 years.


Far from the truth. Throw a cheap walmart cast net, then throw the equivelent sized custom net and tell me there isn't a difference.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Here is a video to help you learn how to throw a cast net for beginners.

I like to throw a little bit more expensive net it will be weighted better and open nicer and have less bulk in your hand when your setting up to throw.

Also I might add... a bigger net is easier to throw then a smaller net, a 10 foot is a good choice. GOOD LUCK!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOUk...586FE813&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7


----------



## tkat (Jul 24, 2011)

Kill'em Dead said:


> What are u lookin to do, u gonna wade or throw off the dock? i got a guy of 10 1/2 mile who charges 13$ afoot ties every knot himself with inch and quarters mesh so u dont gotta mess with the pinfish allday, but like they said i wouldnt get a cheap one cause they suck but just be safe with it and dont throw it where u shouldnt


Does this guy still build these nets? I am in the market for a new mullet net and would love to have one hand made. I have been trying to reach Jimmy at Johnsons but not having any luck. Any other recommendations for a builder would be great.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I bought a 12" net from outcast bait and tackle awhile ago and I've been incredibly happy with it!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mullet Nets*

I built and sold handmade mullet nets for some 60+ years but not any more. Just afew repair jobs on a selective basis. I still have several sets of handmade nylon webbing for nets that I never finished. I still mullet fish with a 50+ year old handmade nylon braill net. It works just fine.

My advice is to buy your net from a builder. That way, you can fondle, and even throw it before buying.

The second is that a builder knows local conditions and will buiuld a net to meet those requirements.

True; it will often be more expensive in the start with, but over the long run will be more satisfying.

A happy mullet fisherman is our goal. JMHO C2


----------



## przybylaski (Sep 10, 2011)

*custom cast nets*

Check out bubbleboynets.com they are awesome....


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

I got one from Navarre lumber, locally made, excellent net and I have owned several over the last 40 years. There was a lady in gulf breeze making good ones but I cant remember her name.


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

I recently bought a net from Half Hitch Tackle 8711 Navarre Pkwy, Navarre, FL 32566 » Map (850) 939-9885. It is a 10 foot mullet net. I don't know if it was made locally or not. The difference between it and a walmart net was night and day. It hasn't tangled on me yet where the Walmart net would get tangled constantly.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Baileys Farmers Market on Davis Hwy. had some nice looking hand made nets a while back. Don"t no who built them or the cost.


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*The lady in Gulf Breeze was Helen Hardy, but I don't know if she's still around. Seems like she's moved away. Tight lines and full nets!*


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Net*

Best bet is learn to make your own. I learned as a teenager 50 years ago. Never have bought one. Cheap to make and fast with experience. A few nights of tying while listening to the TV and about $30 worth of material (make my own leads with scrap) and I have a net I want, not one someone else thought was okay. I make my wadeing nets 9 panels and bridge nets 11. Most available nets are 6 panel. Remember that's only two away from a square.


----------



## tkat (Jul 24, 2011)

Boliver T Wheelock said:


> Best bet is learn to make your own. I learned as a teenager 50 years ago. Never have bought one. Cheap to make and fast with experience. A few nights of tying while listening to the TV and about $30 worth of material (make my own leads with scrap) and I have a net I want, not one someone else thought was okay. I make my wadeing nets 9 panels and bridge nets 11. Most available nets are 6 panel. Remember that's only two away from a square.


Wow, I never thought of it that way but you are right, two panels ago that net was square!!! Thanks to all who have responded. I will look in to the nets you have recommended. I do like the idea of building my own since I already have everything but the webbing. Research time. Thanks again.


----------



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

JMSUN said:


> I am looking to buy a cheap starter cast net for Mullet fishing , and wondered if anyone had any tips on where would be my best bet to get one. I know Wal-mart, and Academy Sports both have some cheap ones. I have never owned or used one before, and am looking for something to get started with.


I learned from this video 



and a walmart net. The net is a few years old and works great. Nothing like catching the fish that catches The Fish. Good luck.


----------



## Pork/Chop (Sep 17, 2011)

JMSUN said:


> I am looking to buy a cheap starter cast net for Mullet fishing , and wondered if anyone had any tips on where would be my best bet to get one. I know Wal-mart, and Academy Sports both have some cheap ones. I have never owned or used one before, and am looking for something to get started with.


I have been net fishing for over 40 years and building nets for 32 years I would not advise getting a cheap net to start with. The reason is the low end nets are low end for a reason, they dont respond good, they tangle bad, tear esay and if your just starting will more than likely leave a bad first impression with you. You can find a fair net that works fair at a reasonable price-dont buy the first most en-expensive net you find and stay away from walmart they aren't in the fishing business get with a retail bait & tackle shop in your area and ask questions.

Pork/Chop
WWW.BUBBLEBOYNETS.COM


----------



## Brunson (Aug 12, 2008)

Brunsons Foley AL. You can also order from the website.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mullet Nets*

All of the monofilament nets that I put together were constructed from 8 panels, cut from a square because I was taught that way.. I hand wove nets from cotton, linen and nylon. I made two handwoven from mono that I threw into the fire. All the rest were made from machine made webbing.

I think that I'll put one together with only 6 panels just to check it out.C2


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mullet Nets*

I stitched 6 panels together just to satisfy my curiosity and find that, in this case, more is better. I make(or made) mine with 8 panels which made a good throwing net. I would be very interested in knowing how a 9, or 11 panel net is cut out from webbing. Thanks. PM; pleasee.

I use monofilament to make nets, I do have and use, a nylon net that I can't guess how old it is.

I have 4 unfinished nylon nets in my stash if anyone wants to see how a handmade nylon cast net looks like. C2


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

I cut 9 and 11 panels the same as 8 panels. 1 point,2 bars. These additional panels allow for longer leadlines, less spreading of the webbing which results in a larger area. An 11 panel net will spread almost twice its lenght. 8 panel will not do this although you see references that a net will spread twice its lenght (not true). If you compare two of the nets I make say a 12 foot 8 panel and an 11 foot 11 panel. The 11 foot net is actually the larger net when thrown.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mullet net*



Boliver T Wheelock said:


> I cut 9 and 11 panels the same as 8 panels. 1 point,2 bars. These additional panels allow for longer leadlines, less spreading of the webbing which results in a larger area. An 11 panel net will spread almost twice its lenght. 8 panel will not do this although you see references that a net will spread twice its lenght (not true). If you compare two of the nets I make say a 12 foot 8 panel and an 11 foot 11 panel. The 11 foot net is actually the larger net when thrown.


Thanks for the info. My other question is: How many meshes do you start with on the top? I can understand that a 9 or 11 feer will make a bigger net.

I start with four meshes and cut the panels the same way as you do. Do you still make them? I have many requests for a good net, but refuse since I'm retired, and since the lady at Gulf Breeze moved away, I have had no one to refer them to. I know that there other netmakers in this area, but am unfamiliar with their work, so can't refer them. C2


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

I start with 6 meshes per panel. Why? It's the way I learned. Several meshes more doesn't hurt. I keep the bulk of my nets down buy using #139 monofilament. Is it light? Yes, but throws good, sinks fast and cost little. Yes I still make a few nets each year but they go to family or close friends. Making nets is not the way to make a living.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mullet Net Questions*

Thanks for the info.

Have a nice day. C2


----------

